# 'JsonSerializable' not found



## balanga (Feb 8, 2017)

In attempting to install Drupal 8, I get the following error:-


```
Fatal error: Interface 'JsonSerializable' not found in /usr/local/www/drupal8/core/lib/Drupal/Component/Render/MarkupInterface.php on line 32
```

Where do I begin to look? It appears to be php related, so maybe I've omitted installing one of the many php modules required to get things working...


----------



## balanga (Feb 8, 2017)

Oops! Silly me - I forgot to create a /usr/local/etc/php.ini

How do I mark the thread solved?


----------

